# النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل ... ​ 


حين تشبع النفس باللة​ 

بالصلاة والانجيل وحلاوة الافخارستيا ​ 

تدوس العسل ​ 

وتعلو فوق الحلال والحرام​ 

وفوق موازين العالم وقياساتة ​ 

والمادة وثقلها ​ 

ويصبح للنفس فكر المسيح​ 

وتسعد بما يبهجة ​ 

و تحزن لما يضايقة​ 

ولا تحتمل النفس الشبعانة باللة الخطية ​ 


وسرعان ما تنفض عنها اى تلوث باى خطية​ 


ولا تقبل اى غبار للعالم ​ 

يغطى نقاء وجود اللة فيها وشبعها منة​ 


علمنا يا رب كيف نشبع بك كما من شحم ودسم ​ 

يا الهى​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل ... ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



:download:


شكرا انى بل حبيبتى 
عجبتك تاملاتى اللى بقلمى مش منقول 


شكرا لنقلك لها 







http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95128


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

خلاص ولا يهمك تحذف بس لاقيته حلوة ومميزة ولا يهمك ياعسل


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> خلاص ولا يهمك تحذف بس لاقيته حلوة ومميزة ولا يهمك ياعسل


 

:download:

بالعكس انى 
شكرا لمحبتك انة عجبك التامل 
بس من فضلك 
اكتبى منقول 

ولو تعرفى شخص الكاتب اكتبى اسمة 

شكرا ليكى انى


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بالعكس انى
> شكرا لمحبتك انة عجبك التامل
> ...


 
لا بصراحة لا اعلم فقط أعلم أنه موضوع مميزو عجبني 
ومشكوووورة 
ومن عيوني ...


----------



## ضحكة طفل (24 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليكي
صلاه جميله
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2010)

راااااااااااائع انى بل 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 مارس 2010)

امين

شكرا عالتاامل الطيب
محبتي​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا ليكي
> صلاه جميله
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 
ومع روحك


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2010)

*آميــــــــين

شكرا للكلام الجميل

ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك



*


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *شكراااااااا على الصلاة*
> 
> ...


 
ومعك وربنا يباركك


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلام جميل جدا الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------

